# A/c off due to high engine temp but engine isnt hot



## hollyhumphrey23 (Dec 3, 2019)

hey just looking for some help I've read about 20 post here searching for answers and so far nothing that I believe is my issue. If so and I missed it I'm sorry. I own a 2013 CCruze, I'm the second owner its never suffered any flooding and it is currently in the shop where they're releasing it to me today after fixing a gasket. The thermostat was fixed back in July as well. I was driving when the A/C off due to high engine temp. kicked on... for starters I had heat on so I was confused, but my gauge wasn't showing it was running hot it was barely past the first quarter. The fan kicked on and so I pulled over being so close to home and my boyfriend came and changed out both the sensors. So with the sensors changed I thought I was in the clear, those were changed Friday and my car ran fine. Note the only thing I'm not sure of is that my temp. gauge usually sets mid way is now only a little past the quarter mark I wasn't sure how normal that was considering it's always mid ways. So 6 days later I'm driving and the fan kicks on the warning shows up on my screen and I pull over, keeping the car running I pop the hood my coolant levels are good, my gauge isn't moving even when it says over heating past the first quarter, no smoke and my engine seems fine so i drive it back home another 3 minutes after turning it off and back on (where the warning disappeared and the fan didn't cut back on.) 
I took it to the shop after this and they found the leaky gasket and fixed that but cannot find anything else wrong or why it would be sending this warning?
Is my car okay to drive or am I missing something? The shop is saying its fine but why would the warning show?
Could a gasket cause this warning?
LOL panicking some feel free to text me to if you have any useful tips or advice appreciate it so much (910)581-6637


----------



## larzman (Jan 19, 2016)

I had the same error code on my 2012 LS Cruze. After changing 2 sensors, and the problem still came up, I found that a change of thermostat (again, about 2 years apart) fixed the problem. Note: my temp gauge barely ever passed the 1/4 mark, and the engine was never "hot", contrary to what the DIC error said. Never hurt the engine, even when watching this error for over a year. A cheap thermostat was put in by dealer. I did the work this time using a Dorman (on left) thermostat, which is a better design than the thermostat put in by dealer.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Check for coolant leaks. If no leaks found then either the thermostat or ECT on radiator are probably the issue. Thermostats seem to go fast on these cars.


----------



## Trav314 (Nov 7, 2019)

Yes I was having this same issue and it was all due to faulty hoses, gaskets leaking, ended up costing over a grand to fix, Chevy has some great deals going on rn, I ended up trading my 14 in for a 19. I am loving it so far, best of luck to you.


----------

